# Do you need a trailer dolly?



## eyetech (Oct 4, 2020)

Not everyone has a smooth flat driveway. The Maxxhaul trailer dolly is what I purchased and is great for uneven driveways like mine. It's all about safety and convenience when your getting ready to enter the 7th decade. This trailer dolly really makes moving your boat and trailer around easy. Saves on the back, arms, knees and muscles. Will also move smaller travel trailers etc. and the tires are big enough to roll easily on grass. This model has a weight capacity of 600 pounds. There are several makes of this product and some offer large electric units. I put together a short video below. Enjoy
https://youtu.be/Ny4rZ8HEso0


----------



## DaleH (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes agreed, those are great for small but still heavy skiffs! I use one too!

I also have a Trailer Valet 5X model that moves (by hand powered crank) loads up to 500-pounds tongue weight and 5,000-pounds total. My bigger frp boat has to squeeze down the driveway with barely 2-3” to spare between the fence or the house, to get out into the back yard for (sadly) Winter storage. 

This rig weighs 4,800-pounds on the trailer and the 5X trailer dolly moves it FAST, safely and simply. Luckily I bought it new on sale from Home Depot for only $350. They work AWESOME! In fact, the 1st year I had the boat I borrowed a $1,500 electric powered one from a friend and it was sloooow and no where near as maneuverable; way too many slow back-ups & forwards to get the trailer aligned for my ‘squeeze point’ by the house - the hand-powered one just works better!

Link = https://trailervalet.com/shop/trailer-valet-5x/
...


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 4, 2020)

I have bad knees, ankle and shoulder. I picked up a trailer dolly on C-list for $20, it's the upgraded model with adjustable ball height.
I want to add the third wheel under the handle.


----------



## Alex from GA (Jan 10, 2021)

Long long ago in a far away land I had to put my 23' ocean boat in my uphill very narrow driveway with very little space to maneuver. I installed a trailer hitch on the front of my truck and could put the boat an inch from my driveway wall. 50 years later I'm still using the same truck and front hitch for my very light tin boat.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't use one on my boat, I can still muscle it where I want it - as long as I want it pretty close to where it already was.

We do have one at work and you can move a lot of trailer with one.


----------



## Snowshoe (Apr 2, 2021)

Exactly what I needed to move my boat around. I ordered a Maxx Haul yesterday. Thanks for the info.


----------

